# One more bagged mk3...



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Well alright I had my fun with coilovers, but decided to upgrade to air ride. I had some local buddies with air ride on their cars and I had to have it.

Heres some of the progress I've been making....oh and I WILL have it done and be there at Waterfest


Here was its last day on coilovers











I ran the lines, put the struts in, etc.....Just waiting for some fittings to have all the parts to finish it up. I got my new airlift struts in the mail today, and just had to put them on....sat the car down to see what it will look like "aired out", but still have some work to do....oh the front is sitting on tie-rods and axles so some notches will be needed




















One side I put on my type a's and put my buddies wifes th lines on the other side...


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

learn how to post pics noob 

you know i love it. especially with the th lines


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

we just need to teach him how to use my flickr....:laugh:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

please tell me this isnt how you left your airline


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

^thats not even connected to the bag :sly: 
im sure he tucked it up nicely to the body


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

it almost looks like it goes through to the other side of the car. JUST CHECKING


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

No I was sent 1/4 inch fittings for the struts, but i am running 3/8th inch lines...I was impatient and put the struts in awhile and left the lines hang under the car...they will be neatly/securly placed when I hook them in :thumbup:


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

looks tits! now you just need the 9'sopcorn:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

i wish i had air ride


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Jar717 said:


> i wish i had air ride


totally with you on this statement :banghead:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

mk3_vws said:


> No I was sent 1/4 inch fittings for the struts, but i am running 3/8th inch lines...I was impatient and put the struts in awhile and left the lines hang under the car...they will be neatly/securly placed when I hook them in :thumbup:


 shoulda went with 1/4" line. perfect fill and dump speeds


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^^ flow controls FTW! :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Jetta11J said:


> ^^^^ flow controls FTW! :thumbup:


 yeah but i dont need to buy them or have them. just another connection that could possibly fail.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

NDubber said:


> shoulda went with 1/4" line. perfect fill and dump speeds


Depends on the management he will be going with.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

DOHC91GLI said:


> Depends on the management he will be going with.


 what car did you bag?


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

The car might not matter as much as the management. The accuair with 3/8" is about as fast as 1/4" with standard valves.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

he wanted 3/8ths fronts and 1/4 rears. I had some flow controls so we used those for the rear. 
its all personal preference..i had 3/8ths fronts and it was fine for me :thumbup:
plus his flows are normal PTC fittings, and they're right next to the manifolds. they have the same chance of failing that your fittings off your valves manifolds have :beer:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

is that as low as the front goes or are you sitting on the tires?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

corrado_sean2 said:


> is that as low as the front goes or are you sitting on the tires?


frame/tie rods are hitting. need some notches


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

looking real good on those thlines!

if you plan to lay frame, expect more then notches.. look into my build, and oldskool james' build to see what were doing to get the last 1/8 out of em, we're on a mission:thumbup:

hopefully ill catch ya at waterfest too:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

DOHC91GLI said:


> The car might not matter as much as the management. The accuair with 3/8" is about as fast as 1/4" with standard valves.


and with switch speed you can change the speed of the presets:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks great :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

tageddreams said:


> looking real good on those thlines!
> 
> if you plan to lay frame, expect more then notches.. look into my build, and oldskool james' build to see what were doing to get the last 1/8 out of em, we're on a mission:thumbup:
> 
> hopefully ill catch ya at waterfest too:thumbup:


ive been checking that out --- the last 3/8" of an inch is a pain aint it :laugh:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

nap83 said:


> ive been checking that out --- the last 3/8" of an inch is a pain aint it :laugh:


he is pretty set on laying. notches are coming this week hopefully and after that we'll see what's holding it up


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

not gunna lie, vaughn.. i'm pretty jealous.. i wanna lay frame tooooo


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> he is pretty set on laying. notches are coming this week hopefully and after that we'll see what's holding it up


cant wait --- what he has, has gotten me clamoring for more :beer:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I was still waiting for the correct size fittings, and [email protected] was able to ship them to me before the holiday weekend, but I was away for the weekend :banghead:....I want this car done! Today when I get home, hopefully Ill get more work done...

Still got to...

-Put in the relay + run power
-Secure the lines + hook them up to the struts
-Put the floor in and mount the tank and compressor
-Notch the frame for axles and tie rods (Fenders are already rolled flat :thumbup


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

They fallin like Domino's around here hahaha.

Just our local area will be able to support Will with orders :thumbup:

You decide on what wheels you are going to replace the Borbet's with?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> They fallin like Domino's around here hahaha.
> 
> Just our local area will be able to support Will with orders :thumbup:


im itching to bag the mk3 i dont even own yet :sly:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Just order the setup so its already here when you buy the car hahaha.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

haha i bought vaughns coilovers when he ordered these airlifts


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

im not ditching the type a's...i cant seem to get myself to get rid of them ....but the wheels will be slightly/better different by waterfest if all goes according to plan :thumbup:

UPDATE: everything is ran, but just need to run power to compressor and hook up the relay...sat down the car and rear beam is slightly crooked :banghead: drivers wheel is a hair farther in than the passengers side so that will need fixed....


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

my beam used to be like that.. passenger side poked more than the drivers side i fixed that last thursday though. super easy:thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

alright...finally finished the passengers axle frame notch and both tie rod notches :thumbup:

but its still not on the ground :thumbdown: :laugh:

tomorrow night is a local gtg and ill have some buddies take some pics and post them up asap...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how close are you? I was pretty sure with the tie rod notches you should be able to sit the control arm on the ground. Im like 1/4" away and its sitting on the tie rod. I might do the flip kit this weekend.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

trim the subframe 
trim the control arms


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

rab thats what i thought all would be needed...trimming the subframe and control arms might solve the issue because they where just touching, i also noticed my passenger axle is hitting the passenger rear motor mount bracket...would adding motor mount spacers be the solution or trimming? i would think motor mount spacers would solve that issue


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

you need one of these jawns


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I dont know how much it will help in the rear, but if you look at your beam you can see where the body is contacting the beam. you might able to bend/flatten or just plain cut out that section and get lower in the rear. i might try and mess with it when i do the tie rod flip.

how hard was it to do your notches for the tie rods? are you sure they have enough clearance?


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

i like where the rear is with the car sitting on the tires so im not worried about the back...but i want the front touching the ground...

jar is that just a stock bracket cut?

rab the tierod notches were not anything harder than the axle notch...i thought it was going to be worse...also i didnt cut through the frame like i did for the axle, but just cut a hole at a 45 degree angle...it would have be overkill imo to cut out a big chunk through the frame when the tierods are just hitting the edge of the frame...and there is still plenty of clearance, plus i can drive my car slowly with the front air out completely :thumbup: 

if you havent already checked out fastmaxxcooper build thread...he took out a huge peice for the tierods so they wouldnt hit when turning


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

any pics? debating if i wanna flip them or just make room for them haha

This is how I sit without the notch or flip kit:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

yes, its just a modified stock bracket.. i believe


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

do not do a tie rod flip kit unless you are doing ball joint extenders you will have INSANE bump steer. Just a little FYI so you dont do it and it sucks horribly. Also instead and doing a tie rod notch and cutting and welding it like how you should you could also try and just dent them in a bit with a heavy hammer But if you going through all that work just do a quick cut and weld and you wont have a single issue from then on.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

rab are you on your steelies in those pics? i read somewhere you can lay frame with the steelies?cause it looks like your lower than i am in the pics...i have 16s with a 205/40 (512s)...ill get some pics up sometime soon (hopefully)

and yeah i didnt want to spend 300 bucks for flip kit and balljoint extension...


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

water fest this week end... turbys first show on th air lifts!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

yeah i am
14" steelies with a 185/60 series tire.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

very nice


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

here is one pics from waterfest :thumbup: got third place in mod 2 category...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

everyone love's type A's...but I'd snag your friends wifes wheels all day ; )


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks...and yeah loved the th lines and begging her to let me have them on for one show :laugh: 


*ok...trimmed up the lip on the circle/hole in the center of the control arms and a little trimmin on the subframe on both sides....also grinded the motor mount bracket for some axle clearence (still slightly hitting though)....i still have about a pinky of clearence from the frame to the ground 

is there anything else holding me up or should i just keep trimming away at what i have been trimming at???*


----------



## yabeatson (Aug 12, 2010)

i know this car. i think i saw it in my town around waterfest time. did you stop in a town called bloomsbury at all?


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Dope shiz!


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks! im not sure if i stop in bloomsbury or not...i did do a good bit of driving around down at waterfest though :thumbup:


----------

